# Bait & Tackle Store For Sale



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I am thinking about selling Angler's Outlet Bait and Tackle.



Inventory cost plus store figures.



If any is interested stop by and see me or pm me.



Pastor Billy


----------

